# international 2500 a



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i am trying to think of something to add weight on the 3 point because this tractor has a 7 foot bucket,which is very heavy------ any ideas thanks


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

You can buy a steel box to fit on the 3-point made specifically for this purpose. Try K&M Mfg for this. They are online at K & M Manufacturing


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for information


----------

